# Spouse Visa processing time



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm new to this website and was just wondering if anyone else has applied for a spouse visa *inside* the UK? It's taken 5 and a half months so far and I was wondering if anyone has been through a similar process? It's hard as I am new to the city and don't really know anyone. I just wanted to know that other people have been through this and survived!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you don't hear after 6 months, you can contact UKBA and they will tell you about the status of your application. Other than that, there isn't much you can do other than to wait. Hope it won't be too long.


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks  I've found other threads on this site now about other people in my situation. It's just nice to know that other people have been through this and it's all worked out in the end


----------



## yffarjajaj (Aug 29, 2012)

*same here*

hi, I am in the same situation as you are now. Ive sent my documents in March and did my biometrics in April but I still havent heard anything from ukba til now. Im already worried about it. Have you got any news about spouse visa waiting time?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

yffarjajaj said:


> hi, I am in the same situation as you are now. Ive sent my documents in March and did my biometrics in April but I still havent heard anything from ukba til now. Im already worried about it. Have you got any news about spouse visa waiting time?


At many visa offices, the processing time for settlement visas is now around 6 months after receiving your supporting documents. You are in the fifth month, so you may hear in the next month or so.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, some published 'processing times' are a little out of date now (any figures published prior to July will most likely be inaccurate). It's evident that visa processing times are now much longer than they ever were (especially for people who made a standard rather than premium application), and this is presumably due to the rush of applications made by people attempting to beat the strict new rules that came into force in July (and/or the Olympics/Paralympics).

Sit tight and hopefully you'll hear something very soon now. Good luck!


----------



## yffarjajaj (Aug 29, 2012)

*fingers crossed*

i really hope it will be soon. i can't stop worrying about it. i thought it's only going to take 3-4 months...


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

I know! It's 2 weeks til I hit the 6 month mark (plus being here an extra 2 months on top of that before I sent in my application mark) and I'm really nervous. I'm hoping that because I haven't heard anything from UKBA since they received my application, it means that it's been accepted!


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

It's tough not being allowed to work for this long! I've got 2 more weeks to wait and I'm hoping that because I haven't heard anything, this means it hasn't been rejected


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Habibi said:


> It's tough not being allowed to work for this long! I've got 2 more weeks to wait and I'm hoping that because I haven't heard anything, this means it hasn't been rejected


It doesn't necessarily follow, I'm afraid.
What is most likely to be happening to your application is it's sitting in a huge pile somewhere waiting to be opened, sorted and examined by officers. So chances are nobody has actually looked at your application, and when they do, it should be processed pretty quickly, possibly within a day, unless you are a special case that requires extra verifications and consultations. 
Postal applications have always taken at least 3-4 months, and for reasons given by 2farapart, that has lengthened to 6 months plus. I know how frustrating it all is, but that's the way it is.


----------



## yffarjajaj (Aug 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It doesn't necessarily follow, I'm afraid.
> What is most likely to be happening to your application is it's sitting in a huge pile somewhere waiting to be opened, sorted and examined by officers. So chances are nobody has actually looked at your application, and when they do, it should be processed pretty quickly, possibly within a day, unless you are a special case that requires extra verifications and consultations.
> Postal applications have always taken at least 3-4 months, and for reasons given by 2farapart, that has lengthened to 6 months plus. I know how frustrating it all is, but that's the way it is.



so what makes an application a special case if i may ask... at the end of the month my application will be at its 6th month... its so hard to be stuck and unable to do anything about it...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

yffarjajaj said:


> so what makes an application a special case if i may ask... at the end of the month my application will be at its 6th month... its so hard to be stuck and unable to do anything about it...


Non-standard, such as history of immigration offences, visa refusals or denied entries, complex personal situation, borderline finance, anything that requires more than standard processing.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

To start with, please try not to worry yet. It seems even 6 months is a bit optimistic right now. Given all the delays people are now reporting (even from countries where typically processes were much quicker), we seem to be witnessing a fallout from the rush of applications made before July, and my guess is this delay will only increase until we're beyond at least 6 months from that date and the UKBA have had chance to clear the backlogs.

Anything that makes your application 'non-standard' can delay. One of the most typical reasons seems to be where there have been past visa/entry problems (either a past application has been refused, entry into the UK has been denied, the applicant has been deported or the applicant overstayed on a previous visit). Another reason for delay can be where children from a prior marriage are also being migrated. Anything that might require your application to be sent to the UK for further consideration can also delay your application (where perhaps the UK partner has sponsored a previous migrant partner from a prior relationship or anything else like a past criminal case needs consideration). I imagine there are a thousand reasons why an application could be delayed, but standard applications also seem to be in a backlog right now, so this delay doesn't mean there's a problem just yet.

EDIT: posted same time as Joppa


----------



## yffarjajaj (Aug 29, 2012)

2farapart said:


> To start with, please try not to worry yet. It seems even 6 months is a bit optimistic right now. Given all the delays people are now reporting (even from countries where typically processes were much quicker), we seem to be witnessing a fallout from the rush of applications made before July, and my guess is this delay will only increase until we're beyond at least 6 months from that date and the UKBA have had chance to clear the backlogs.
> 
> Anything that makes your application 'non-standard' can delay. One of the most typical reasons seems to be where there have been past visa/entry problems (either a past application has been refused, entry into the UK has been denied, the applicant has been deported or the applicant overstayed on a previous visit). Another reason for delay can be where children from a prior marriage are also being migrated. Anything that might require your application to be sent to the UK for further consideration can also delay your application (where perhaps the UK partner has sponsored a previous migrant partner from a prior relationship or anything else like a past criminal case needs consideration). I imagine there are a thousand reasons why an application could be delayed, but standard applications also seem to be in a backlog right now, so this delay doesn't mean there's a problem just yet.
> 
> EDIT: posted same time as Joppa


well this explains a lot and eases me a bit... I guess I just have to be more patient and optimistic, even when it's hard to be at this difficult times...


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

the hardest thing is not being able to work. I haven't worked since december '11 and it's really boring! i suppose i've lasted 9 months without working, a few more months won't kill me. if i was working i wouldn't care so much-not being able to travel isn't the highest priority...just being able to work is enough for me!! at least now i know that i'm probably going to have to wait a few more months!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Habibi said:


> the hardest thing is not being able to work. I haven't worked since december '11 and it's really boring! i suppose i've lasted 9 months without working, a few more months won't kill me. if i was working i wouldn't care so much-not being able to travel isn't the highest priority...just being able to work is enough for me!! at least now i know that i'm probably going to have to wait a few more months!


Any reason why you didn't go for same-day premium service, or was there a reason why you couldn't use it?


----------



## yffarjajaj (Aug 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Any reason why you didn't go for same-day premium service, or was there a reason why you couldn't use it?


I just thought it's only gonna take 3 months and I wouldn't mind waiting... but now that it's been almost 6 months, I regret it so much.


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

me too!!! I think everyone on this forum thinks the same. Well at least I know that for my ILR I'm going to do same day service! I just hope that people who are about to do their spouse visa will read this and choose premium service- it's *definitely worth it! Ive survived this far, I'm sure I can survive a bit longer *


----------



## Still waiting (Jan 15, 2013)

*It goes on and on*

Hey, i was wondering now its Jan if you have heard much regarding your application.

My situation:

Wifes application for a spousal visa

Nationality Australian
FLRM application postal = 9th June 2012
Biometrics completed = 11th Aug 2012
Approved = TBD


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

I received my visa mid october. I applied at the beginning of march, so it was only a 7 month wait for me. I guess I'm a lot luckier than a few other ppl who are still waiting after 9 months. I'll definitely be using the premium service when i do my ILR!


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I"ve seen a few replies where they mention premium service. What is this service - is it only available if you apply inside the UK?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

John__Q said:


> I"ve seen a few replies where they mention premium service. What is this service - is it only available if you apply inside the UK?


The Premium service is only available to some overseas UKBA hubs. For the payment of an extra fee, applicants can jump the queue and have their application processed before non-premium applicants. This is only available in a few countries, but not in South Africa.

A similar equivalent exists for applicants already in the UK, but this is known as a "same-day Public Enquiry Office appointment" where applicants can apply in person for their extended visas rather than apply by mail.


----------



## bec_w (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,
Just wondering how long it ended up taking you to hear back? I have been told that it now will take 8-9 months to process an application?
Thanks


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

2farapart said:


> This is only available in a few countries, but not in South Africa.



Ahh ok. Thanks very much. I submitted yesterday. Had my biometrics done in the same day.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

bec_w said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering how long it ended up taking you to hear back? I have been told that it now will take 8-9 months to process an application?
> Thanks


It depends on where you are applying from. If applying in the UK and not using a same-day PEO appointment, the only answer we can really give is 'many months'. We're seeing different timings varying from around 4 - 10 months, but this probably depends on when the application was made (for example: before or after the new rules of July 2012 came into force).

From Australia, processing of settlement-type visas is taking anything from 10 days to two months currently - see this page: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/australia/processing-times/?langname=UK English




John__Q said:


> Ahh ok. Thanks very much. I submitted yesterday. Had my biometrics done in the same day.


Good luck! For processing times, scroll to the bottom of this page: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/south-africa/processing-times/?langname=UK English and choose which hub you used. That will give you a general idea of how long you'll be waiting. For example: most recent data for Cape Town shows that 100% of settlement-type visas were processed within 40 days.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Excellent. The app was submitted in CT


----------



## bec_w (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## A&N (Jan 19, 2013)

Still waiting said:


> Hey, i was wondering now its Jan if you have heard much regarding your application.
> 
> My situation:
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Can you please keep me updated when you get a response/approval from UKBA?
My FLRM = received by UKBA - 13 August 2012
Biometrics completed - 01 December 2012 - yep that's how long it took for me to get the letter from them.
Approved - ???

It's the unknown that's really frustrating. The not having our documents is also annoying. The planning trips within the UK only. This is around the time when you go - why didn't I just book a same day and pay the extra £300?!?


----------



## jennymu (Jan 21, 2013)

Habibi said:


> I'm new to this website and was just wondering if anyone else has applied for a spouse visa *inside* the UK? It's taken 5 and a half months so far and I was wondering if anyone has been through a similar process? It's hard as I am new to the city and don't really know anyone. I just wanted to know that other people have been through this and survived!!


Hey.

I have been waiting for 6 months:

Application posted: 06/07/2012


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

A&N said:


> Hi there,
> Can you please keep me updated when you get a response/approval from UKBA?
> My FLRM = received by UKBA - 13 August 2012
> Biometrics completed - 01 December 2012 - yep that's how long it took for me to get the letter from them.
> ...


If I'm not mistaken people are waiting upwards of 6 months from the date of biometrics, so I'm afraid you've got a bit of a wait ahead of you.


----------



## jennymu (Jan 21, 2013)

Habibi said:


> the hardest thing is not being able to work. I haven't worked since december '11 and it's really boring! i suppose i've lasted 9 months without working, a few more months won't kill me. if i was working i wouldn't care so much-not being able to travel isn't the highest priority...just being able to work is enough for me!! at least now i know that i'm probably going to have to wait a few more months!


Hey, Can I ask why you are not allowed to work? What is your previous visa?


----------

